# Have You Every Shoplifted



## tomqman (Jun 28, 2008)

well every one has done stupid things and one of the things i did was nicking warhammer, freebies on magzines and in games like pokemon cards.  also nicked a few lego bionicles from woolworths(but i work for them now and i feel really bad for i did when i was younger). i remeber when i got caught i had £125-£200 worth of warhammer in my bag when i got grabbed by secruity and my mum had to come and get me. i was pierpresured into to doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and have really hated myself when i think about it).

so have you ever nicked anything if so what and did you get caught


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Never, I usually buy stuff and when I don't it's usually 'cause I can pirate it.


----------



## Jax (Jun 28, 2008)

Sometimes, when I see something not protected with boxes or magnetic strips, i feel the urge to take it. But then I remember that there are cameras everywhere...

So no, I never shoplifted.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Not once


----------



## lagman (Jun 28, 2008)

When I was like 8 I took a used Samsung's 9-Volt battery from some random Chinese store to use it on my Walkie-Talkie, I think it didn't work. My first and last time.


----------



## Prophet (Jun 28, 2008)

Only when I was hungry.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 28, 2008)

I stole a pack of Certs when I was 7. Nowadays the closest I come to shoplifting is to put the wrong number on bulk items for a small discount, and I only do that at Safeway, because I hate them with a passion.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 28, 2008)

Never.


----------



## dice (Jun 28, 2008)

twice AFAIR (remember) when I was in primary school (so before I was 12). didn't get caught but I stopped anyway - knew that I'd done wrong etc.


----------



## pinbi7 (Jun 28, 2008)

beer...lots of it


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Nope never. I've take a limited edition coin from a fountain once though. I still hate myself for that when I think about it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 29, 2008)

I stole a pair of sunglasses from Old Navy


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Nope. I am a slave to paranoia. >_>


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nope... Stealing is bad!


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 29, 2008)

I've never even attempted.

Why would I ever shoplift things that I can afford?

And trying to shoplift 62" Plasma FHDTV would be kinda stupid. Or a queen size memory-foam mattress.


----------



## Dylaan (Jun 29, 2008)

Not sure if it's related, but I always laugh when I see half-eaten confectionery at the supermarket. I mean people try grapes to see if the bunch is any good... Testing the colour of spray paint before you buy is always fun. I have never walked out of a shop with something I don't own though...


----------



## Gore (Jun 29, 2008)

psh. like you're really all moral beings. :roll:

i stoles lots of stuff.
i stole a ton of those little buttons and keyrings from spencers, drumsticks, pokemon blue (from a friends house), yugioh cards (many times, people steal them before me but leave a ton. like open packs not stolen out of, a wrapped in plastic deck (out of the box, in the plastic)). (yes, 2 pairs or parenthesis.)
erhh... what else..
lighters, tons of lighters, two locks me and a friend just put in his backpack and walked out. one was for him though.
a lot more stuff i can't think of.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm a terrible person.


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 29, 2008)

Uh, yes? Way back like 8 years ago. It was at Target. Me tooks video games and barbies...... xD
I was caught taking, I think, was a gameboy game. This weird guy stalked me around the store and took the box where I got the game to a police officer. >.>


----------



## OSW (Jun 29, 2008)

Twice with two very lame small items about 3 years ago (i was about 14 i guess). It was in a time of my life where i was struggling with alot of pressure from school and family problems. And i had no job and pocket money, yet i wanted some of the little luxuries other people had.

The first time was a dvd and i didn't get caught. It was a bit of a thrill which probably encouraged my second time. second time was a usb stick or something. 

I peeled of the label figuring that is what the detectors look for, but somehow it still beeped as i went through. the person at the counter called me over and i complied fearing that taking a runner was worse and that i might still be able to get away with it. 

Unfortunately i didn't get lucky. they sent me to a room in the back of the store while they called the police and told me to never come to the store ever again. i got taken home in the police car. I was really emotional crying in the police car as i knew i was in deep shit and i didn't want to face my parents. 

I think reaction helped increase their sympathy on me as they believed how genuinely sorry i was and explained to me what they would do.
Something along the lines of that it would go on my record temporarily but be erased when i turned 18.

When they took me home and spoke to my dad i was still very emotional and worried, but they explained everything to my dad and it was all pretty smooth. My parents took it pretty well and didn't reprimand me, only had a deep chat to me about it.

Ever since i have seriously regretted it so much and promised myself i would never be tempted to shoplift ever again. And i would discourage anyone who was about to attempt it or joked about it.

I couldn't get it out of my head for a long time (i am a pretty emotional guy and my conscience gets to me in this kind of situations). Even now i still occasionally remember it, especially when i walk past the store i got caught in. And often the beeping alarms going off when walking through shopping centers often triggers my memory or an elevated heartbeat.

Funnily enough now i p1r*te. I guess i feel a lack of guilt about it given that it's not a physical copy and the chances of being caught are so small. Not to mention the numerous other justifications behind it.
But maybe i would think different if again i suffered consequences to my actions.


----------



## spkeyhdgehog (Jun 30, 2008)

when i do shop lift it's usually completely unintentional (seriously).  the biggest offense was probably around 7 years ago when I was buying a ps2.  I bought it along with FFX, and while i was waiting to ring it up i was talking to a friend of mine about an mlb game...mlb heat maybe?  it was the one that was like...baseball with NBA Jam gameplay.  after i paid and walked out, i take a look in the bag and lo and behold the mlb game's in there.  i check the receipt...nope didn't pay for it.  did i go back and correct the mistake?  nope.  kept walkin.    in retrospect, i probably should have.  piece of crap is taking up space.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, once i did a shop lift. And when I think about it, it was the most awful shit I ever did.

Me and a friend just walked into that shop (quite little, less than 30m², I guess...) and had the Idea to steal GTA VCS and Guild Wars. He knew where the camera was, because he has worked there in the Holidays. Anyways.. he was looking at the games, whilst I was buying a pack of yugioh cards as a red herring. So while the salesman has sold me the cards, my friend grabbed the games and put it under his jacket. It was going all well, but my class comrades had gotten wind of our shoplifting maneuver and wanted games too.

So my friend walked with like... dont know, just heard it from the police afterwards, 10 people in that store and tried to steal 7 or 8 games at once.
Then he got caught. The Shopowner didnt even wanted to press charges against me or anyone else, if he got the games back... but my friends mother (kind of a whore) thought that it would be a good Idea to press charges against her very own son, so he testified (and lyied (?) liek hell) every detail to the police.... but what's past is past. Came luckily away with nothing but a testimony at the police. Phew. D:


----------



## Rayder (Jun 30, 2008)

Last time I ever stole anything was over 20 years ago.  I tried to lift some D&D crap.  Got busted but escaped any REAL repercussions because I was 17 when I did it and turned 18 before they could come up with the punishment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Before that, I used to snag C64 software.

Haven't even attempted to steal anything from anywhere since.....unless you count downloading everything of interest. Did that then, do that now.


----------



## Koekje (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, i have more then 1 time encountered that i was buying stuff, and when i walked out of the store, i checked what i buyed and all, and i noticed that i got a lot more then i have payed for, it wasn't my fault, but the fault of the guy behind the counter. It's still shoplifting though.


----------



## Prime (Jul 2, 2008)

Well i steal software and video games on the internet but i have never stole something out of a store.


----------



## JPH (Jul 2, 2008)

I stole Pokemon cards from Wal-Mart when I was eight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also stole two digital cameras and thousands of video games...

Shame on me.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 2, 2008)

Sord of like Prime, though its not that way in Canada...

*Posts merged*



			
				JPH said:
			
		

> I stole Pokemon cards from Wal-Mart when I was eight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you steal 2 dig cameras? I mean, did u take the display models or somethin?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 2, 2008)

Well I got 2 good storys about that:

One day I was at at optician with my brother because he was going to buy some sunglasses. Anyway, I was farting around a bit, while my bro was busy with the shop owner to look for something that fits his face (yeah right something fitting HIS face XD j/k). Then this dude walks in, looks around a bit. For some reason at one point I start watching him a bit and i see him standing in front of a rack of glasses and when he moves away 2 or 3 where gone. Of course I doubt my own judgement and thought "no, prob my imagination"... And one other BIG thing about it was that the dude was black so I don't wanted to be the racist asshole when I was wrong. He left the shop and then my mind went "fuck this I know I'm right!" and I told the shop keeper. He confirmed the glasses should bet there, then he called security of the mall and he stopped him. The guy went away with da police. 

Other one is more about me shop lifting. I wanted this key code for Call of Duty 1 so i just went to a local shop I normally don't go to and asked if i could see the booklet. That was okay with noobie cashier and i wrote the key down along with some system specs that "I couldnt find on the back of the case". Went home....FUCK the key didnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so nervous there that I prob. made a mistake. SO the next day I went back to do the same thing XD Guess that wasnt so smart and they said they would call security/police if I would do that shit again.... I was like waddevah, I don't think there is a rule about cdkeys in the book of teh LAW yet....and from that day on I just pirate and buy some games i wanna MP.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 2, 2008)

I once stole two Alfred J. Kwak erasers from a stationery store...16 years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was 4 years old and just didn't know it was wrong to steal, so at home I just took those erasers out of my pockets in front of my family and got seriously pwned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My mother drove me back to the store where I had to give back the erasers and apologize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once in a while I've stolen a coke or a chocolate milk from our school cafeteria when I was thirsty but had no money with me, but even in retrospective I don't think it made that much of a difference, since the prices were highly exaggerated (selling chocolate milk or sodas, which usually cost like 0.30€ in stores, for 1.40€ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a school with hungry and thirsty children, not a fucking sports event or a restaurant...) and they were making shitloads of money anyway (400% profit per sold item, and roughly 30-50 hungry kids per break...not bad for a half-time job)...
I've _bought_ my food there once in a while, too, and the things I stole were of very low value (maybe 2€ in total), so I never had a guilty conscience about it...
That was like 5 years ago now, though.

Other than that I never stole anything that wasn't free in the first place... ketchup sachets, free samples, etc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: I never have and never will steal anything from another person, though...that's just evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyone who does that (as long as his life doesn't depend on it) should be ashamed of himself, it's selfish and WRONG...
Yeah, right, steal that DS Lite, I'm sure no one will miss it...It certainly belongs to some rich man who doesn't need to worry about money, and not to some boy who had to save his money for months to be able to afford it >_>
Emptying someone else's bottle of beer or something like that, on the other hand, is funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah, I guess you see the difference.


----------



## tomqman (Jul 2, 2008)

ive nicked about 3 dummy phones from o2 lol forgot to put that.(dunno what was the point of it just because i could lol


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 2, 2008)

I stole a pack of yu-gi-oh cards and a bar of chocolate when I was 12 just to prove that I could to my friends.
Other than that, never.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 2, 2008)

When I was 7 I took a packet of Hubba-Bubba from Food Lion. I got caught by my dad and had to back in the store to return it.


----------



## Shyvnal (Jul 2, 2008)

...sort of
I brought Mario Sunshine for like £30, preowned
It came with some crappy game AND Mario so....
I went in, said they gave me the wrong game, they were chatting for a while so i said i had to go, they refunded me, i went into another store and got Starfox
Heh, i still have Mario now, unboxed and scratched to hell and back


----------



## Sephi (Jul 2, 2008)

No, except that when I was little I took a flashlight from Stop and Stop :S other than that I used to take locks randomly off of luggage at TJ max when I was like 12. never been caught though. For some reason I have this feeling that I've shoplifted other times, can't remember anything though.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 2, 2008)

When I was 10.

In a confectionary shop. I "stole" this packet of chocolate, put it in my pocket. When we was about to leave the shop, I didn't realize that there were scanners so I kinda panicked. I was about to tell the others "Can I just go back" but I couldn't because we were in a hurry. When I went through the scanners, there was no beep. When I got out, my head was sweating.


----------



## tomqman (Jul 2, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> other than that I used to take locks randomly off of luggage at TJ max when I was like 12. never been caught though.



that reminds me of the many times me and my m8s broke into beach huts buy twisting the padlocks(goodtrick not going into details of how to do iit) we didnt do anything just had a look inside and got out of the rain lol


----------



## Dylan (Jul 2, 2008)

No but I know many people who do.


----------



## tomqman (Jul 2, 2008)

i now tell the shop workers if someones nicking (because i work in a shop and know how anoying it is) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and be good to my fellow people after being a shit for 2-3years. 

my m8s went milkbottling and they got 230+ bottles of milk lol(i was ill so i couldnt go)


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 2, 2008)

yes once in sainsburys when i was about 9 or so i stole a pack of battries and got caught, i never did it again though


----------



## squirt1000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Dont do it, I work as a regional loss prevention controller here in devon and somerset for a large entertainment company, Its not big and its not clever! I get great pleasure in seeing little thieving scrotes be carted off by the police


----------



## Bishang (Jul 2, 2008)

When I was in the 2nd grade I remember doing a little shoplifting. I stole some makeup stuff form the 99 Cent store. Then one time I stole a disposable camera and my mom caught me. I was in so much trouble, I never did it again.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 2, 2008)

jacked 12 packs of yugioh cards at the same time, some gum when I was like 6, and other crap like candy, etc


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 3, 2008)

I also steal those little pencils from Ikea


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 3, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I also steal those little pencils from Ikea


My sister always does that, she also steals the small keno pencils from rsl clubs.


----------



## tomqman (Jul 3, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I also steal those little pencils from Ikea


who dosnt

i once stole all the little pens and order forms from argos


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 3, 2008)

cant remember stealing anything of value but i grabbed like 5 mints at the front of a resteraunt sometimes when i was little.


----------



## NightKry (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes... you see, we had this game in middle school where we'd see how much we could shoplift from the stores... the winner was obviously the person who took the most w/o getting caught.


Though we would sneak the stuff back afterwards... but I confess, not everything =P 

But i think the shop keeper kinda caught on afterwards though.... >__> we haven't been to that shop for a while... the candy there was good as hell though.


----------



## kaizer ryo (Jul 4, 2008)

Done it 32 times without being cought


----------



## Sephi (Jul 4, 2008)

kaizer ryo said:
			
		

> Done it 32 times without being cought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of the time I snagged like eight coasters (right word?) from olive garden, no one noticed though.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry if anyone noticed this before, but caught is spelled caught, not cought.

And no I haven't, although I have been tempted to lots of times.


----------



## tomqman (Jul 4, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Sorry if anyone noticed this before, but caught is spelled caught, not cought.
> 
> And no I haven't, although I have been tempted to lots of times.


damn im crap at spelling thanks for pointing it out


----------



## SchuchWun (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to be a master shoplifter until I got caught. Getting caught led me to my job catching shoplifters! irony...


----------



## da_head (Jul 4, 2008)

we have something in toronto every year called anime north. its basically this huge anime/manga convention. it was 3 days before my 18th bday when i went there with my friends. we stole a shitload of manga xD (i prob took like $120 worth). it was really easy. they give u this huge plastic bags, and some of the stands have huge boxes with manga in em. all u have to do is stack the boxes on ur left and right (giving u cover), tell ur friend to watch the shop keepr (well stand keeper lol) then grab like 4 or 5 and drop it in. man it was jokes.

though karma kicked in shortly after. as we were leaving to bus home, my friend realized he lost his metro pass, and my other friend dropped and cracked his cell phone. luckily, nothing happened to me ^^


o and a shitload of software.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2008)

From a shop I have never even been tempted but often look to see if I can plan a raid. The only things that interest me are electronics and software with the former being catered for by the massive pile of electronics I get given as "it is old/no longer works (but for a fuse/resolder of a joint)" and software (*points to site we are at).

Technicality: I like to build ramps and similar so when people throw out fenceposts (100mm square treated and weathered poles up to 2m long with perhaps 200mm "rotten" ends) and other nice stuff I can use for the purposes. To this end I have been known to appear with friends/family clad in black at 4am to raid a skip. I am under the impression the laws changed recently but whether it was strictly legal on all occasions (in gardern/on road sort of thing) would probably take a court case or three to sort out
Similarly there was a building in the process or being torn down (as in half wall missing + "crane" on site) that they left a computer or two in, a quick hop the 3m high fence routine netted a nice collection of cabling and expansion cards (sadly most were ISA which were less than useful even 10 years ago, they had some good capacitors though)
Likewise enough people throw out copper and other more exotic metals/alloys (some of the "old" wheels sported by those with a £10k Escort can net some decent cash) around here which means a trip to scrap dealer can pay for a curry night/rent/bills or some such (especially with the high price of metals these days). I have toyed with the idea of supplementing income in a serious way but trying to get insurance on a van/pickup in the UK as a private individual is a joke and I think I would be stepping on someones toes if I did.

A story: Smithdown road ASDA in Liverpool 2 years ago. I was doing the usual 3 am shopping (shelves restocked, not a person to be seen for the most part and checkouts not full to bursting makes for shopping being about as nice as it can be).
I get finished and appear at the checkouts, a guy hangs around waiting to pay (checkouts may not be 12 deep like at all other times but there is still a minute or two wait) and after about a minute he sidesteps to grab a bag and then walks out the door.
Worst thing was it was a case (12 cans) of Stella Artois (stella act a twat to give it the colloquial name); risk versus reward people (all the decent stuff was but a small arm movement away).


----------



## KDH (Jul 4, 2008)

Nope, not once. I have certainly been tempted though.

About 5 years ago when I was in high school I had several pretty much perfect opportunities to steal a laptop or two, seeing as they were just left in the secluded class room when everyone went to lunch.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 7, 2008)

It's the only way I can get lighters. Every time I'm running short, OFF TO 7-11!


----------



## ben_not_benny (Jul 8, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> we have something in toronto every year called anime north. its basically this huge anime/manga convention. it was 3 days before my 18th bday when i went there with my friends. we stole a shitload of manga xD (i prob took like $120 worth). it was really easy. they give u this huge plastic bags, and some of the stands have huge boxes with manga in em. all u have to do is stack the boxes on ur left and right (giving u cover), tell ur friend to watch the shop keepr (well stand keeper lol) then grab like 4 or 5 and drop it in. man it was jokes.
> 
> though karma kicked in shortly after. as we were leaving to bus home, my friend realized he lost his metro pass, and my other friend dropped and cracked his cell phone. luckily, nothing happened to me ^^
> 
> ...



Wow, you must be awesome! I went to anime north, but it didn't really interest me.

I lost my friend's pen once so I 'got' two of the same pen plus a metal ruler for him, haha.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 8, 2008)

i did and felt bad, really bad.

i took a comic mag.

so i returned it and bought it.

the shopkeeper was happy.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 20, 2008)

I was in a store, and looked a one of those hollow Chocolate balls, which the name escapes me. I was 7 I think and I put it in my pocket so I didn't have to hold it when I would ask my mom if I could get it. I walked with my mom to check out the stuff and left the store. I don't think it had censors so I didn't get caught. However I had forgotten it was in my pocket then when I got home I felt somehting in my pocket. "OSHI-"


----------



## Law (Jul 20, 2008)

Back when I was in school I did it almost every day. There's a Tesco about.. 5 minutes or so walk away from the school. Every day at lunch I would usually go over there, but I didn't steal anything big. Sweets and gum, usually.

Note I say usually because I helped somebody steal a few cans of deoderant. Never been caught though.


----------



## Quanno (Jul 20, 2008)

It was the first and last time:

I was 5. My neighbour kid had a great toy truck (12 cm or so). We were moving, and I stole it! I still feel guilty...and I'm 15 now...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 20, 2008)

Stolen about 500 grand worth of shit back in my day.

From wearing sweats under pants and swiping comics and basball cards, actually I swiped a lot of shit that way, sea monkeys, music cds, tooth paste, condoms, ect.

Um the cart trick where you put big items under your cart.

Fill a Cart and dash out the door.

The only time I got caught was A) a cousin turned me in and B) stealing games at Kmart I got out and went back for my friend only to find out he put the stuff down and I walked back in to handcuffs.

I have not shoplifted in 11 years or so and was more addicted to the thrill rather than the need of crap.


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't think I could EVER bring myself to do that, it just feels really wrong, and super-unneccessary. ._."


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 20, 2008)

According to my parents, I had the rather sticky fingers as a child.  A few of the magnets we have were apparently stolen-issue, and a couple of other things I don't remember at the moment.  

At work, I'd sneak the occasional minor thing out.  It helps when you know where the cameras aren't.  =P  I mean, stuff like a stick of gum or whatnot.


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 20, 2008)

Damn, yall dont even know.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 21, 2008)

A couple of times. Once When the Dragon Ball Z tazos things were popular, I would sometimes open the packets in the supermarket and get them out and then just push the open packets under the shelf. I didn't exactly get caught but once when I was doing it, a woman watched me and my brother and then as we left the store, I was a security guard talk to the woman and then just asked me if I new anything about the open packets. I said no but I knew that my face was bright red and that would be obvious but nothing happened.
Another time was when I was still in the stroller. My mom had walked into a liquor store to get some wine for a get-together and while she was in there I had picked up a bottle of wine and then just put it in my lap. My mom then walked out of the store and a woman walking by said "Awww. How cute" and pointed out the bottle in my hands. It was then returned to the store and the staff found it very amusing.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 21, 2008)

hells yes. Not as much anymore though. I never did it to get something I want so much as from boredom or just to mess around with my friends. Nothing ever nearly expensive either. A game...whew I couldn't get the brass balls to do that.


----------



## saxamo (Jul 24, 2008)

HELL YES!!!

Especially from these stores:
Whole Foods
K-Mart
Target
Old Navy


When you think about it, these corporations are really the ones stealing in the first place by abusing workers in sweatshops and overcharging needlessly. None of the employees take a hit from shoplifting. I will never steal from mom and pop stores.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 25, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Stolen about 500 grand worth of shit back in my day.
> 
> From wearing sweats under pants and swiping comics and basball cards, actually I swiped a lot of shit that way, sea monkeys, music cds, tooth paste, condoms, ect.
> 
> ...


Holy snap.  500 grand?  Did you get any jail time or anything?


----------



## Sephi (Jul 25, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> WeaponXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He probably did since he got caught twice


----------



## 754boy (Jul 25, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Um the cart trick where you put big items under your cart.




LOl, I still use that trick to this day. Nearly every time I go into Kroger, I put like 5 cases of pops and beer under the cart and the lazy cashiers and bag boys NEVER check it lol.


----------



## -lildeemo- (Jul 25, 2008)

when the remote control beyblades came out i got bout six just  by walking out the  store no one tried stopping me


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 25, 2008)

I once ate a Jelly Belly from Meijer's taste test Jelly Belly jar and didn't purchase any afterwords.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jul 28, 2008)

Couple of cards that came free with Anime Fanbooks at Kinokuniya, etc.

I've heard that you can steal stuff from stores with sensors by dropping it on the floor and kicking it out the exit. The sensor won't detect it, as it were.

Also, I feel this security cam video deserves a mention here:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=slK_PWoGQ7M

Guy steals a PS3 from a local mall shop. (Look at the guy in the hat loitering near the display window at the top-left corner. He does the deed somewhere near the end of the vid.)

Sucks that they didn't have a detector, though. For a shop that big and expensive, they shoulda installed one.


----------



## pathway27 (Jul 29, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> A couple of times. Once When the Dragon Ball Z tazos things were popular, I would sometimes open the packets in the supermarket and get them out and then just push the open packets under the shelf. I didn't exactly get caught but once when I was doing it, a woman watched me



Yup exactly. I was addicted to those things...or anything collectable.

Will never happen again.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2008)

nah... never been into nicking things from shops.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 1, 2008)

Yep and I do regret it.  Nothing big though, just sweets and stuff, I was 8.

I guess I do still steal, games, movies and what not.  I do tend to buy what I like but there are a lot I still don't if I've already finished a game.  Kinda been better lately though, I would like to stop pirating but shit Nintendo don't do Wii demos or decent DS demos.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Aug 1, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> I once ate a Jelly Belly from Meijer's taste test Jelly Belly jar and didn't purchase any afterwords.



wow ur the worst person ever!!!U should be ashamed


----------



## Frog (Aug 2, 2008)

YES!!!
ok, i confess... i once.... i once stole a pen from the post office!
*runs*


----------



## Lametta (Aug 2, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I also steal those little pencils from Ikea


I have a huge (and I mean HUUUGE) collection of those pencils. I love to use them for school *runs*


----------



## Trippy (Aug 2, 2008)

Umm where's the poll option for a few times never caught?
C'mon cover all the bases here. I stole some gum when I was younger and that's about it.


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 2, 2008)

When I was 7 YO, I saw some TMNT stamps. I told Mom to buy it for me but she said no, so I stole 'em, I just couldn't resist *_*
Later, Mom saw me and said "where did ya get those stamps?" she knew I stole 'em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




She payed for it later . . .


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 10, 2008)

Trippy said:
			
		

> Umm where's the poll option for a few times never caught?
> C'mon cover all the bases here. I stole some gum when I was younger and that's about it.


I was going to ask that exact question, but damn, you beat me to it. Anyway, stolen a few Dove - Dark Chocolate Bars from Savons back in the days. Freaken delicious, but now I'm clean.


----------



## Midna (Aug 10, 2008)

None of you are police, are you? Okay, okay. I'll admit it. I stole a single baloon from a party supplys store when I was six. Oh, that and I have taste tested some grapes before.

*runs*


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 10, 2008)

When I was like 6 I was in the grocery store with my mom and I grabbed a chap stick and completely forgot it was in my hands all the way until we got out to the car. Then I told my mom and we took it back. Now thats hard core.


----------



## dib (Aug 10, 2008)

Hahaha.  Anybody want to hear the story about how I got the payphone that's in my bedroom?


----------



## Marios_shadow (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, three or four years ago I took three GBA games from a Fred Meyer on a dare. I requested that the guy behind the counter open the glass case so I could see the games that were stacked at the bottom of it. He immediately went back to the counter and I proceeded to quickly tear the plastic off the top of the box with a safety pin, open the box and take out the cartridge. Lather, rinse, repeat.

I then picked up the cheapest one I could find and took it to the counter and walked out with four games. It was so easy that I took at least two games a week from the same store for a the remainder of the month before one of the clerks stopped me, this time with an NDS case in my pocket. With the DS games I just cut around the price tag (Which doubles as a security device), it came off with the plastic, and I shoved the case in my pocket.

The guy let me go with nothing more than a stern finger-wagging, but I haven't done it since.

I went in that Fred Meyer for the first time since then a couple months ago, they've tightened the security. You have to ask for the clerk to pull the games out of the case for you, and they lock it immediately after.

Here are the games I managed to swipe:

LOZ: The Minish Cap
Mario Party Advance
Final Fantasy IV Advance
Star Wars game that I can't remember the title of.
Pokemon Fire Red
Pokemon Emerald
Pokemon Sapphire
Castlevania Double Pack
Sonic Rush
Kirby Canvas Curse


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 10, 2008)

Crime never pays!!!


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 14, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> well every one has done stupid things and one of the things i did was nicking warhammer, freebies on magzines and in games like pokemon cards.  also nicked a few lego bionicles from woolworths(but i work for them now and i feel really bad for i did when i was younger). i remeber when i got caught i had £125-£200 worth of warhammer in my bag when i got grabbed by secruity and my mum had to come and get me. i was pierpresured into to doing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have a few times, last time I did it i was caught so never happening again.  usually just alcohol but I got caught with like 8-10 cds also had a WoW game card but forgot to give that back and they didnt notice.  cds cost me like 150 total.  anyway its very very stupid and i regret doing it, if you do shoplift it seems like after the first few times you do it you feel like you'll never get caught but eventually you will if you get over confident.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 14, 2008)

Nope. I don't like the idea of really stealing something. I haven't even stolen some sweets from my mom when I was little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course, pirating is another case.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 14, 2008)

I did when I was younger like I am talking like 5 years old.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Sep 14, 2008)

i remember when i was like 10 or 8 somewhere inbetween, i remember me and my brother going to 7 eleven and ended up stealing a CRAP LOAD of candy, the key is not just to exit after taking the stuff, buy one thing, a snickers whatever, makes you less suspicious than walking around every aisle(If you've been to the seven eleven before) and then just going, WELL Theres no good candy so i guess ill just get out of the store!


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes , many times and have been caught before


----------



## Good ol' Phi (Nov 9, 2008)

Dude, i used to steal fire extinguishers all the time
i have 7 of them (used to take them from schools,hospitals,stores..)
i'd empty those,and fill them with paint and i'd pressurize again at pump stations with air
then i'd shoot the paint to make GIANT graffitis (i still do that but not quite as often)
like this


----------



## Seven (Nov 10, 2008)

Never. Once in a while I'd feel tempted, but judgment and intuition would whisk me away.


----------



## GiRPwN (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm telling you when i was around like 6, yu gi oh and pokemon were madd popular. and mad expensive. So I like jacked a whole box full of booster cards and two big black guys with the big muscos took them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My first successful shop lift.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 13, 2008)

No, but a lot of peeps stole Pokemon cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And on another forum this guy said his old friend managed to steal a big bottle of soda


----------

